# Importing from the US



## Stevo2006 (13 Oct 2006)

can anyone help? 

I am looking to import a ride on lawnmower from the states as they are much, much cheaper than here.  I am told that they are duty free but i obviously have to pay VAT on it.

Now how do i go about organising this and does anyone know of transport companies that will collect, ship and deliver to an address in Ireland?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Angelinao (13 Oct 2006)

Hi Steve,
I work for a shipping company in Shannon.  You will need to provide place of collection, size and weight of lawnmower to get a price. It is relatively easy once you have those details. I think that lawnmowers are Duty applicable, you can check it out on [broken link removed]
although and you are correct in being liable for 21% Vat.
PM me if you have any queries/questions
Angelina


----------



## Grifter (15 Oct 2006)

Stevo2006 said:


> can anyone help? I am looking to import a ride on lawnmower from the states as they are much, much cheaper than here.


 
Considering transport costs, VAT etc. Is it really worthwhile to go down this route? Is it a model available here? What if it goes wrong? Just raising these questions. I don't have any experience of importing a large item from the states.


----------



## Stevo2006 (16 Oct 2006)

Grifter,

I am trying to get prices etc to see if it is worthwhile doing at the minute but to answer a couple of your questions:
Yes the model is available here
If it breaks it will be under warrenty regardless of what country its in
The exact model is approx 1/2 the price in the states, i.e. €1500 cheaper so its definitly worth investigating!!


----------



## rco2000 (20 Oct 2006)

where in the US can you get these lawnmowers at such prices please?


----------



## gally74 (9 Nov 2006)

sears and also home depot are good aswell.

does anyone know a good company to ship with?


----------



## therave (9 Nov 2006)

there could be a small business in it and i wonder if you have afew people interested her would it be worth clubbing together on the shipping cost..


----------



## Stevo2006 (13 Nov 2006)

I'd be up for it!!


----------



## gally74 (13 Nov 2006)

if you look up home depot a 300 dollar lawn mower sells for over 600 euro here. nd thats after home depot make a profit. can someone look up the import duty. if they were imported for next may then it would work


----------



## Stevo2006 (14 Nov 2006)

I checked about the import duty and was told that there was none!! Although the girl i spoke to in customs & excise wasn't too convincing. With this in mind can anyone tell us what the shipping costs would be?
The weight of one would be around 250 kgs


----------



## gally74 (18 Nov 2006)

ther will have to be some sort of duty on improting, them.any improt from the us is subject to vat or something. the best way would be for some company over there to ship them ina container, say 12 - 24 lawnmowers!


----------



## z105 (19 Nov 2006)

Stevo2006,

I had a look here -  and I classified the goods as commodity code 8436800000 OTHER Machinery involved in horticulture (as there was nothing for Grass cutting machinery or Lawnmowers), and the duty rate was 1.7%, of course you would need to clarify the exact commodty code with C&E in Nenagh, Co.Tipp.

You would pay 1.7% duty on the Shipping cost and the sales invoice total, VAT is also applicable regardless of whether duty is. 21% VAT.


----------



## tosullivan (19 Nov 2006)

have you priced the shipping?  I would say the chunk of your savings would be taken up by the shipping cost


----------



## Stevo2006 (20 Nov 2006)

tosullivan said:


> have you priced the shipping? I would say the chunk of your savings would be taken up by the shipping cost


 

No haven't priced shipping but i couldn't imagine it would cost over €1000, but then again i'm just guessing.


----------



## Purple (20 Nov 2006)

Can you get it in right hand drive


----------



## Furze (20 Nov 2006)

Taric head is 8433 11 51 -- With a seat    0% Customs duty.

Would bringing in commercial quantities cause legal wrangles with official distributors ?

Would you not get a decent discount from local distributor if purchasing large quantities ?


----------



## z105 (20 Nov 2006)

a 40ft container will cost about 2000 euro at a guess - all in.


----------



## Stevo2006 (21 Nov 2006)

Havealaugh said:


> a 40ft container will cost about 2000 euro at a guess - all in.


 
There we go then, who wants one??


----------



## extopia (21 Nov 2006)

I'm looking at purchasing one of these. What make and model are you considering?


----------



## z105 (21 Nov 2006)

I'm in


----------



## z105 (21 Nov 2006)

Hi Stevo2006,

As extopia, what make and model ?


----------



## Stevo2006 (21 Nov 2006)

I suppose its horses for courses but i reckon i'll go for something with at least a 17.5 HP engine, hydrostatic drive, mulching kit and a make that is also available here. For servicing purposes obviously.


----------



## gally74 (21 Nov 2006)

best yet, should be good for parts


----------



## Stevo2006 (22 Nov 2006)

Great prices there gally74. Now, how do we go about getting one over? Do you think one of these companies would send one over if we paid them up front?

Would we have to arrange to get it picked up at the store and arrange for it to be brought to Ireland? If so, anybody any names of companies who would provide this service?


----------



## gally74 (25 Nov 2006)

the only way is to find an intermideary over there to pick up, and ship, on a boat, long haul. some one needs to work out the tax or duty to import


----------



## z105 (27 Feb 2007)

Did this ever happen or just fizzle out ?


----------



## lasabrci (27 Feb 2007)

you will need to have the mower CE marked to comply with EU safety regulations.  If there was an accident with the mower you would be wide open.


----------



## feelyd (16 Apr 2008)

Also as far as I know there is no warranty on any powertool imported from the states.


----------



## Stevo2006 (21 Apr 2008)

Ended up buying one in the north as my cousin works for Honda UK, i was able to get one from a freinds and family scheme they run.


----------

